# Held spot in airport queue



## eagfan (Oct 19, 2017)

So I’m in the 1-5 position today at the airport after waiting... get a “short trip request” saying it would hold my spot in the queue for 6 hours if I accept. I’ve had those requests before and they worked fine. I get to the rider’s house and he walks out looks at me and says “where is the pizza?” I’m like wtf?

He said he ordered Uber eats not an Uber driver! So I cancel the trip. Drive back to the airport and lost my space in the queue! Call support to explain what happened and am told since I canceled that forfeited my spot line and since I canceled before 5 minutes at the “rider’s” house there is no cancellation fee. I totally expected no fee but losing my spot in the airport queue is bogus. Never doing that again!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wait, you were in the queue and took a ping outside the airport?


----------



## eagfan (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, it said it would hold my place in the queue which I had done before with no issues.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems like Uber lied. They have a habit of doing that every now and then.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Why do people wait for rides in the airport? Are they so much more profitable than regular rides? I always see in BOS tens and tens of drivers are waiting. I have never gone to that airport waiting area, the whole idea sounds dumb to me. What is that I don't know about it!?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

eagfan said:


> Yes, it said it would hold my place in the queue which I had done before with no issues.


Well as quoted in my favorite movie Animal House "you f**ked up you trusted us". I'm sure they are very sorry....


----------



## eagfan (Oct 19, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Why do people wait for rides in the airport? Are they so much more profitable than regular rides? I always see in BOS tens and tens of drivers are waiting. I have never gone to that airport waiting area, the whole idea sounds dumb to me. What is that I don't know about it!?


I'm sure every market is different. I usually start my day there since I don't live far. Other than that I try to gauge how long I may wait by seeing how many are in the queue and how many flights are inbound by checking the FlightStats app. I usually wait no more than an hour and it isn't uncommon to get a $50+ trip in this market. Most trips range from $12-25.

If I'm just sitting in my car doing nothing for an hour that's ok by me since I have unlimited data on my iPad and I can catch up on other stuff while waiting. Like my ticket brokering side hustle. Lol.

When I lived in Atlanta I never tried the airport as I lived on the north side of town and the only times I was near it had a huge queue. I'm sure the fact they get a bazillion more flights make it go quicker though.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well as quoted in my favorite movie Animal House "you f**ked up you trusted us". I'm sure they are very sorry....


That's basically what the gal in the Philippines told me. LOL


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I could never get so much patience and wait for an hour. If I don't get my next ride within 10 mins, I start driving to the busy area, otherwise I feel like I am wasting my time


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

My guess is the passenger changed his mind and lied to you. Either way, if I go to a pickup point and the passenger changes their mind or doesnt want the ride for ANY reason, they can cancel and if they dont want a fee they can take it up with Uber. It may cost you 5 minutes if they wont however. You should get something for the drive to them. You probably lost your guaranteed position because you cancelled the ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

eagfan said:


> So I'm in the 1-5 position today at the airport after waiting... get a "short trip request" saying it would hold my spot in the queue for 6 hours if I accept. I've had those requests before and they worked fine. I get to the rider's house and he walks out looks at me and says "where is the pizza?" I'm like wtf?
> 
> He said he ordered Uber eats not an Uber driver! So I cancel the trip. Drive back to the airport and lost my space in the queue! Call support to explain what happened and am told since I canceled that forfeited my spot line and since I canceled before 5 minutes at the "rider's" house there is no cancellation fee. I totally expected no fee but losing my spot in the airport queue is bogus. Never doing that again!


Dirty Uber Trick !


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

you straight up cancelled without even getting a cancellation fee? you should have either a) started and ended the ride at his house and let him deal with the charges b) wait out the 5 minute timer and put passenger no show (might have to circle the block before he chases you) or c) not accepted a ride outside the airport


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

eagfan said:


> So I'm in the 1-5 position today at the airport after waiting... get a "short trip request" saying it would hold my spot in the queue for 6 hours if I accept. I've had those requests before and they worked fine. I get to the rider's house and he walks out looks at me and says "where is the pizza?" I'm like wtf?
> 
> He said he ordered Uber eats not an Uber driver! So I cancel the trip. Drive back to the airport and lost my space in the queue! Call support to explain what happened and am told since I canceled that forfeited my spot line and since I canceled before 5 minutes at the "rider's" house there is no cancellation fee. I totally expected no fee but losing my spot in the airport queue is bogus. Never doing that again!


Never cancel before 5 minutes. Tell the pax to cancel. It's not your problem uber ****ed up. He can deal with them for his $5.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

You accepted a Delivery while in the airport queue?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> you straight up cancelled without even getting a cancellation fee? you should have either a) started and ended the ride at his house and let him deal with the charges


This will lead to a new 1 star rating and complaints.


> b) wait out the 5 minute timer and put passenger no show (might have to circle the block before he chases you) or c) not accepted a ride outside the airport


Yes


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Why do people wait for rides in the airport? Are they so much more profitable than regular rides? I always see in BOS tens and tens of drivers are waiting. I have never gone to that airport waiting area, the whole idea sounds dumb to me. What is that I don't know about it!?


Honestly I live 2 minutes away from my local airport so whenever I'm bored I coast there and wait. 90% of the time I get a ride that goes over 20 miles away. The only issue is 50% of the time I can't find a ride back from that destination.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I was in que at the airport one night and got a ping that was at the airport and it happened to be local around 5 miles away so I was given the que hold ur spot notice but then got another ping after that. After about 3 separate pings I went back it did not hold my spot. I can only assume you need to go right back after, u can't cancel a ping who knows.


----------

